# Nervous Hedgie Advice Needed



## Sammy (Oct 14, 2011)

I've been using this website for advice since I got my hedgehog, but this is my first post. 

My hedgehog is SO nervous all the time and I'm not sure what to do to help put him at ease. I've had him for about 6 months now. I adopted him from a girl who had gotten him from a breeder but needed to give him away because of housing restrictions, so I don't know much about his first few months there. He has been incredibly nervous since I got him - if he's in his cage, he won't come out of his snuggle sack until he's positive everyone has gone to bed (he's surprisingly good at knowing this for a hedgehog!). I take him out daily (in a snuggle sack and in a room w/ low lights) and let him sit on my lap, but he doesn't ever have any interest in exploring. If I take him out of the blanket, he starts breathing so fast and sounds like he's having a hedgie panic attack! I don't know if this is related, but he also isn't interested in any new foods or toys that I put in his cage. I tried taking him to the vet to see if this was a medical issue, but he worked himself into such a panic that the vet wasn't able to tell anything. It hurts my heart that he seems so unhappy all the time  Does anybody have any advice on how to make my hedgehog calmer and hopefully happier? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Sammy,

Many of my friendliest of hedgehogs would not come out of their hidey places when in their cage until we are out of the room. Some are a bit more outgoing and willing to come out if there is food, but hedgehogs for the most part are naturally shy and will hide while in their cage, so I consider that behavior very normal, and you are not likely to change it.

Not all hedgehogs will explore when out with you. I have an extremely friendly girl right now who would rather find a snuggle bag and sleep on your chest than to explore and "play" with you.

Your hedgehog sounds like a normal defensive hedgehog. His behavior may just be who he is. How long do you keep him out when he is out with you? If it is only for 30 minutes, I would increase that time to a minimum of 1 hr, if you can sit and watch television, explore the web, etc for longer, then do that with him. I keep mine out with me for at least 2 hrs nightly.

Let him hide in a snuggle bag while he is out with you. Your hedgehog sounds like he is just a shy boy and needs a bit of security. You may find that he will settle down if he is in a snuggle bag and will nap while with you. Napping while with you is good, it's a sign that they trust you enough to relax.

There are other posts on here of who to work with defensive hedgehogs, search around you may find some tips that are helpful. Another good thread is this one: viewtopic.php?f=16&t=17198


----------

